# estacionalidad



## snowflakelaia

Field and topic:
Inventory-Stocks

previously in the text it was said that companies do not pay invoices during a certain period of the year. Sales are "estacionadas". This period is marked in a contract or somewhere -do not remember.
Therefore, in the given context i would translate marcada per "marked" though could also mean strong.

the sentence i dont really know how to translate, where "estacionadas" appears is the following:

 'Debido a la que la mayoría de los productos comercializados, tienen una marcada "*estacionalidad*" durante un periodo anual y que cada producto es susceptible de caducidad, se asigna en el momento de la entrada del producto o posteriormente....'

what do you think?

is strongly immobilized?  
marked stagnation?

it sounds so weird to me...
---------------------


----------



## sergio11

For what I understand, it means that products have a seasonality, that is, the demand is not uniform or steady over the whole year, but only in certain seasons, and may be perishable or are susceptible to caducity or obsolescence.   

We would talk that way, for example, referring to winter clothing, which sell mainly in winter, or swimsuits, which sell mainly in summer, or Christmas ornaments, which sell only in November and December, and they become obsolete the day after Christmas, or school supplies, which sell mainly at the start of the school year and stop selling when school is out, or textbooks, which sell at the beginning of the school year and become obsolete as soon as a new edition comes out or the teachers change, etc. 

Anyway, maybe I have misunderstood. Let's wait and see what others have to say.

Saludos


----------



## snowflakelaia

sorry if i did not make myself understood... or maybe it is me that does not understand...

the stock they sell are usually services and tires, etc. 
i have no idea about cars etc so i did not know that tires or bolts or whatever  kind of Michelin companies sell, had an expiration date...

anyway, thanks a lot Sergio 

*smiles*


----------



## mora

Hola

I agree with sergio, he has explained it very well...many car products are only sold during part of the year, such as snow tires and other winter and snow accessories. Also, all products relating to motorcycles and scooters do not really sell in winter. 

Mora


----------



## snowflakelaia

thank you

-again-


----------



## Esther55

what about the term "stationary"? would it not apply here??


----------



## sergio11

Esther55 said:


> what about the term "stationary"? would it not apply here??


Hola,

No, "stationary" significa estacionario, es decir, que está fijo, que no se mueve, que está, por decirlo así, como estacionado. No tiene nada que ver con la estacionalidad. 

Saludos


----------



## Pardon

Saludos;
Texto original:
"se debe a la necesidad de romper con la estacionalidad de la producción"

¿lo de la estacionalidad se puede entender como " a season-driven production"?, de modo que esto quede:
it is due to the necessity to break up with a season driven production"
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Marxelo

Seasonality.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonality


----------



## Pardon

gracias Marxelo


----------



## vicdark

Yo diría:

it is due to the need to overcome the seasonal nature of production.

just my 2 centavos


----------



## B.pardo

Me encanta la alternativa. Gracias, vic


----------



## Esther55

¿Por qué no decir "stationarity"?


----------



## vicdark

Porque:

1. Parece que _"stationarity_" no está registrada en el Diccionario Merriam-Webster.

2. Si se derivara de_ "stationary"_ significa fijo, inmóvil, que no cambia. No tiene nada que ver con las estaciones o épocas de los cultivos.

Puedes verificarlo aquí


----------



## Esther55

És cierto. He consultado con un estadístico y me ha dicho que <<Estacionalidad es “seasonal” y estacionariedad es “stationarity">>


----------

